# Offer of employment for Med Tech (Aug 18) and some questions.



## Ryan_Bohm (20 Aug 2004)

Hello. I got my job offer Aug 18 for Med Tech (Reg Force). I will be starting my BMQ course Sept 28.   What are some of the new postings new Med Techs typically can except. I would would prefer to be with a combat arms team to be in the field more often. Which posting would suit my preferences better. Would this be a possiblity or would this role be hard to obtain to a newly trained Med Tech. When do you find out whre your posting will be; during your training in Bordon or in British Columbia?. Thanks. Ryan


----------



## Armymedic (22 Aug 2004)

Your posted to wherever they tell you to go...And usually find out the last few weeks of your course.

As a med tech you can be posted to any CF base in Canada. 

But IF you get a choice and you want to go to the field then as to go to one of the Fd Ambs (1 Fd Amb, Edmonton, 2 Fd Amb Petawawa, 5 Amb de Cam, Valcatraz).

Beware (no offence MC) avoid 1 Cdn Fd Hosp like the plague...they do not support any fd units in the role you suggest.  ANd I haven't hurt much good coming out of there from the ptes/cpls, except that a few got to go on tours. (Much fewer then the Fd Ambs send.)


----------



## Ryan_Bohm (22 Aug 2004)

Thanks for your reply.  I am hoping to get posted 1 Fd Amb, Edmonton because I really like the area as well as I have some family out that way.  I know you cant be sent overseas as a med tech until at least Cpl and Ql5 course but you can serve overseas as a driver as a Pte.  My questions is that once you finnsih your QL3 (Borden + Chilliwack) , then 18 months of on the job training, how long would it take to get send to what the army site calls I believe intermediate training?  The initial contract is 3yrs and to try to get you re-sign I heard they offer some cpl. If this happens the intermediate training or I think Ql5 is a cpl level course. Would you get that right asap? Also the opportunites of advancement is quite good for good Med Techs due to the fact there are so few Ql5 cpls and they are getting worn thin doing tours etc.  Thank-you. Ryan


----------



## Armymedic (22 Aug 2004)

Slow down the questions young jedi....

Once you complete your QL3 and get posted you are looking at 3-5 yrs to be loaded onto your QL 5. You may be promoted Cpl prioir to that (and most are as of now). 

QL5 you recieve as a Cpl, but don't recieve your 6A (as of this time) until you are a Sgt, hence MCpls are ql5 as well. Currently 1 in 4 QL 5 positions overseas (for last yr anyway) are MCpl in roles as Bison Amb commanders and shift supervisors in various roles.

Reference on the job training...every day in the life of a good med tech is on the job training...
The great part of our job is no matter what rank, there is always more to learn, always a skill or knowledge to be refreshed. 

Don't get wrapped in the details from the recruiting site...reality isn't quite as cut and dry as they make it seem.


----------



## Ryan_Bohm (22 Aug 2004)

Sorry about that,just turned 19,and very very excited about this kind of job offer to be a medic and I want to know as much possible because this is my next three years of my life. I have talked to many recruiters and have gotten all different stories and I am just trying to varify what they said. I do very much appreciate your help with this. Its nice to chat with an experienced Med Tech like yourself.
Through my police foundations course at college I was able to do alot of volunteer work and I throughly enjoy working with people and I am looking forward to continue working with people and get paid at the same time. Ryan


----------



## Ryan_Bohm (22 Aug 2004)

Correction - staring BMQ Sept 28
Job Offer -  Aug 18


----------



## MedCorps (23 Aug 2004)

Join, have fun... but remember... 

The amount of time you put into the medic trade + the amount of effort and drive you put in + the amount of bullshit you can put up with, without developing a bad attitude or telling someone to **** their hand = what you will get back from the medic trade.  

You can control all these factors and mark it a great career.  Good time to be a soldier.  

Cheers and good luck. 

MC


----------



## Ryan_Bohm (29 Aug 2004)

What can I expect for my MOC training?


----------



## RatCatcher (15 Sep 2004)

The thing I noticed about the "New QL3" courses is that they tend to do most of the training in BC then sit around the canteen alot.  Just remember the BC portion isn't as easy as some people think... alot of info in a short period of time.  You will get some "cock" at the shool, play the game and all will be well. Talk to the QL5 and QL6 students, they are the ones getting the jobs done in Fd Ambs therefore they "know" what is going on.  

Personal req though... talk to the other trades at the school too. The PMed Techs (I am partial to the trade) are an excellent source of medical info too and have done their medic time (i.e. you must be QL5 before applying for the course). Alot of the PMed Candidates are also starting to be fairly fresh off QL5 courses (the trade is recruiting younger now).

ArmyMedic would probably concur that the Fd Ambs would not run if not for the dedicated Sr. Cpls and MCpls who know how to be leaders as well as Medics...few and far between.


----------



## Armymedic (15 Sep 2004)

Ratcather...

Quit trying to poasch the new baby medics...we all know you can't become PMED until your bitter anyway.. ;D


----------



## Donut (15 Sep 2004)

So that's what they cover on the QL5, the bitterness  

I think I know some medics who are ready for accelerated tng, then.


----------



## RatCatcher (15 Sep 2004)

a complaining soldier is a happy soldier...it's the ones who aren't complaining you have to watch


----------



## Armymedic (15 Sep 2004)

Cause the ones who aren't bitchin are the ones who got their remuster to PMED


----------



## Ryan_Bohm (18 Sep 2004)

PMed Techs - what does the "P" stand for? Ryan 
Is it physican assistant?


----------



## RatCatcher (18 Sep 2004)

It stands for Preventive Medicine Technician... it is a specialty trade within the medical world. You must be a medic QL5 to request a remuster to it.  It is basically the militarys version of a public health inspector with added skills like pest control.


----------



## Armymedic (18 Sep 2004)

AKA..bug killer, Spray Tech, Bug O, Dust Bunny Killers, etc...


----------



## RatCatcher (21 Sep 2004)

you forgot kitchen killer and shit inspector...


----------

